
Turn off ad-blockers or don’t read us, say top Indian newspapers - msravi
http://factordaily.com/adblocking/
======
hitr
I am not sure how effective are the methods to detect whether adblock is
enabled or not.Most popular method seems to be checking the size of the ad
content.There are other methods being discussed here
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4869154/how-to-detect-
adb...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4869154/how-to-detect-adblock-on-
my-website)

In the article itself there is reference to anti-adblock killer.If anyone
installs an adblocker plugin,they can probably install an anti-adblocker
killer too.

------
msravi
Goodbye, Times of India, and Hindustan Times. And anyone else who joins the
bandwagon.

What's surprising is, that unlike in the US, newspapers in India aren't in a
decline and have no need to do this. Subscriptions (the print variety) are
strong despite print ads getting increasingly in-the-face. I'm pretty sure
this will get them to the cesspool soon enough.

~~~
kamaal
Exactly, when I clicked on google news item linking to NDTV it blocked the
article from showing up. And I was like 'So be it'.

